# Arizona Herf?



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

I missed the last one due to family issues....want to get together with some locals!


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

I just moved to Scottsdale a few weeks ago and havent had a chance to meet any of the AZ crew (as loose as that term may be when referring to you guys :ss).


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Mark THS said:


> I just moved to Scottsdale a few weeks ago and havent had a chance to meet any of the AZ crew (as loose as that term may be when referring to you guys :ss).


When are you available to Herf? This weekend is shot for me, maybe next weekend or possibly a weekday?


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Time and place? I'll try to make it.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

I heard Big Sticks mentioned yet again. Habanos Torres Crew representin'.


----------



## extrmblzr1 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will offer up my patio for the herf. Any night after it has started to cool down is fine with me.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

extrmblzr1 said:


> I will offer up my patio for the herf. Any night after it has started to cool down is fine with me.


That is awesome!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

As I mentioned on our social group board, TexCigars is willing to sponsor the herf with a box and maybe some schwag if we meet at a neutral location such as extrmblzr1's patio.0


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Where is the patio?? I have a patio as well. West phx


----------



## extrmblzr1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Patio is near downtown Mesa,


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

It's a three hour haul for me each way, but that doesn't mean I won't go...


----------



## extrmblzr1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Aug 9th @ 3pm til whenever Whos coming over? Texcigars.com is sponsoring it with a box of sticks to be named and some schwag.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

OK so I talked with Jarrod at TexCigars.com and we will be smoking the Rocky Patel Summer Collection. A box will be provided. We will also have a door prize of a CAO Cubist. Bug me or extrmblzr1 for the address.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Well guys it was a damned good time. Enjoyed talking and smoking with y'all.


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes very good time! Will have to do this again soon...maybe next time we will play some cards :r


----------



## JRLG (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know if this is still being checked but i missed out on the fun on Aug 9th, but I'm down for the next one where do i check or find out where the next one is being held?

p.s. I'm a noob to the site and also a noob when it comes to forum chat so if I'm doing something stupid let me know i can take constructive criticism 

also poker sounds like fun too


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Keep checking the Herf Forums, or check out 
(under 'Social Groups') Desert Herfers.

Or, you can always come up to Prescott & party Mile-High Style.:ss


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Any interest in a cigar soiree in/around Tombstone??


----------

